# ISPConfig, Wordpress: PHP fatal error



## Charlyst (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe ISPConfig 3.1.3 auf Debian 8 mit Apache im laufen.
Es sind auch schon einige Domains und Domainalias eingerichtet, die auch wunderbar laufen.
Mein Problem ist: Es lässt sich kein Wordpress mehr installieren.
Fehler: mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  Class 'Requests_Hooks' not found in /var/www/clients/client7/web132/web/wp-includes/class-wp-http-requests-hooks.php on line 17
Die bereits vorhandene Wordpress-Installationen funktionieren problemlos.
Habe verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten, wie PHP open_basedir, eigene Fehlseiten deaktivieren, .htaccess anpassen schon erfolglos hinter mir. Ein Umstellung von Fast-CGI auf PHP-FPM brachte auch nichts. SuEXEC ist immer aktiviert.
Beim letzten Versuch legte ich einen neuen Kunden an, versuchte die Installation: obige Fehlermeldung.
Legte die Datenbank an und importierte eine fertige Datenbank, passte die wp-config an und kam trotzdem keinen Schritt weiter.
Wo kann ich auf Fehlersuche gehen?
Charly

3 Tage und keine Antwort - schade.
Andere Frage: hat jemand mehr als 3 Wordpress unter ISPConfig mit Apache auf einer VM im laufen?


----------



## nowayback (17. Juni 2017)

hi,



Zitat von Charlyst:


> Andere Frage: hat jemand mehr als 3 Wordpress unter ISPConfig mit Apache auf einer VM im laufen?


unter apache nicht, aber unter nginx problemlos ne 3-stellige zahl auf einer etwas dickeren Maschine.

Wie installierst du denn WP? Lade dir mal die latest.zip runter und entpacke die auf dem Server. Danach kopiere alle Dateien aus dem Unterverzeichnis in das entsprechende Web-Verzeichnis und setze die Berechtigungen. Danach kannst du entweder den WP Installer nutzen oder einfach ne vernünftige wp-config.php reinkopieren. Bitte versuche die Installation ohne angepasste Themes. Die kannst du später installieren. 

grüße
nwb


----------



## florian030 (18. Juni 2017)

Ich denke nciht, dass "PHP Fatal error: Class 'Requests_Hooks' not found" viel mit ISPConfig zu tun hat. Das ist eher ein Problem in der WP-Installation.


----------



## Charlyst (18. Juni 2017)

Also, habe jetzt Wordpress 4.22, 4,73 und 4.8 versucht.
Habe es über ftp hochgeladen und mal direkt am Server direkt entpackt - ohne Erfolg.
Kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Dann dachte ich, es gibt ja nicht nur Wordpress. Also versuchte ich es mit Joomla: Neue Domain angelegt, FTP User angelegt, Joomla per FTP kopiert. Webseite aufgerufen: Error 500
Das LOG:
"mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  require(): Failed opening required '/var/www/clients/client1/web133/web/libraries/vendor/composer/ClassLoader.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/clients/client1/web133/web/libraries/vendor/composer/autoload_real.php on line 12"
Also ähnlich wie bei Wordpress.

In der Error-Log vom Apache steht noch:
"avahi_entry_group_add_service_strlst("web-5") failed: Local name collision"
hat aber wohl nichts mit dem User web132 oder web133 zu tun.

Die vorhanden 3 Wordpress funtionieren trotzdem noch einwandfrei.
Und jetzt?


----------



## pilgrims (18. Juni 2017)

Grundsätzlich ist es kein Problem eine größere Menge Webserver mit Wordpress/Joomla/Typo3 einzurichten und aktiv im Einsatz zu haben. Die Frage ist, was bei Dir anders ist, als es sonst hätte sein sollen.
Es sieht mir nach einem grundsätzlichen Problem in Deiner Konfiguration aus.

Wie hast Du Deinen Server aufgesetzt? Hast Du die howto-Perfect Server-Anleitung verwendet?


----------



## Charlyst (19. Juni 2017)

Also was kann anderst sein: Ich habe einen Windows 2008 Server im laufen, darauf läuft VirtualBox. In der Virtualbox laufen mehrere Debian (egroupware, Pydio, Odoo, usw.), unter anderem eben auch ISPConfig. Nachdem ich voriges Jahr die verschiedenen Verwaltungen testete (froxlor, imscp, ISPConfig usw.), entschied ich mich für ISP und setzte im Feb. die virtuelle Maschine nach genau der Anleitung auf - werd ich nie vergessen, waren 6 Stunden bis alles genaus so installiert war. Was ich zuerst nicht wusste (Handbuch sind doch viele Seiten), dass in der AliasDomain kein CMs installiert werden kann. War ja kein Problem, hab diese dann als eigene Website installiert. Seither lief alles Problemlos. Jetzt, ein halbes Jahr später komme ich zu dem Problem, dass kein CMS mehr installiert werden kann. Ausser Updates wurde an der VM nichts mehr geändert. Nun finde ich aber in keiner LOG-Datei irgend einen Hinweis, woran der Fehler liegen könnte. 
Im Moment laufen  109 Domains drauf, ausser den 3 Wordpress sind alle anderen statische HTML.
Webmail habe Horde und RoundCube installiert, wobei nur RoundCube genutzt wird. 
Zusätzlich habe ich noch Webmin drauf, ist aber auch schon von Anfang an installiert, soweit ich noch weiß, sogar vor der Installation "perfekt Server". 
Ansonsten bin ich kein Freund der Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau, wie oben bereit mitbekommen hast, jede Applikation lege ich auf eine eigene VM, damit alles andere noch Funktioniert, wenn es mal hakt.
Meine letzte Möglichkeit wäre jetzt noch mit dem Sicherungspunkt vom April eine VM aufzusetzen, denn bei dem Stand wurde die letzte Wordpress installiert.
Aber vielleicht hast du ja eine Idee wo ich eventuell auf Fehlersuche gehen kann.


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2017)

Der 500er Fehler in #4 besagt ja dass er auf eine Datei nicht zugreifen kann. Ist die denn da und welche rechte hat sie. Poste also mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/www/clients/client1/web133/web/libraries/vendor/composer/ClassLoader.php


----------



## Charlyst (19. Juni 2017)

Die Ausgabe hat mich jetzt aus etwas gebracht:
-rw-r--r-- 1 web133 client1 12436 Jun 18 12:39 classloader.php
Groß/klein Schreibung - werd ich gleich mal prüfen.


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2017)

Das wird dann die Ursache sein. wenn die Seite z.B. vorher auf einem windows host lag, dann war es dort egal, da windows das nicht unterscheidet, im gegensatz zu Linux.


----------



## Charlyst (19. Juni 2017)

DANKE für den Hinweis - es geht alles!
Ich hatte in meinem Repositorium die Installationsdaten per ftp kopiert. Von dort aus auch immer die Installationen geladen. Einmal nicht aufgepasst und alle Dateien beim ftp übertragen in Kleinbuchstaben umgewandelt. Sogar meine gepackten Installationen hatten schon die Kleinbuchstaben.
FTP mit Total Commander und einmal beim kopieren den den Haken gesetzt: in Kleinbuchstaben wandeln - der bleibt dann auch so stehen, wenn man den nicht wieder wegmacht.
Danke nochmals an alle die sich über meinen Anfängerfehler Gedanken machten.


----------



## nowayback (19. Juni 2017)

deswegen hatte ich geschrieben: entpacke auf dem server die latest.zip. Einfach auch mal das machen, was geschrieben wurde und nicht improvisieren ;-)


----------



## Charlyst (21. Juni 2017)

Naja, wenn man irgendwas schon 100 mal gemacht hat, ist man sich sicher dass es das letzte Mal auch richtig war.


----------

